# Any Duck Dynasty Fans?



## T33's Torts (Nov 10, 2013)

Well.. I'm not a huge tv fan, but I MUST watch every Duck Dynasty episode at least 150 times... To be honest, I'm watching my DVD right now! I'm gonna crash on the couch to some Uncle Si 
Woo Hoo!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 10, 2013)

I love that show too! Can't say that I've seen every episode but I've seen quite a few, in multiples  uncle Si is my favorite too!!!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 11, 2013)

NO. But I think I wanna be. I have seen some promos here and there and magazine articles and it looks like a fun bunch-o-folks! : )


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 11, 2013)

No, never will...


----------



## harris (Nov 11, 2013)

Phil might possibly be the coolest dude ever.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2013)

I watched part of one show and was not impressed with it. After seeing all the crap they have for sale like at WalMart, I can honestly say now I don't want to see the show any more.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



LisaTurtle said:


> I love that show too! Can't say that I've seen every episode but I've seen quite a few, in multiples  uncle Si is my favorite too!!!



I LOVE the episode when Phil goes and finds Kay turtles  There was a really pretty slider..




harris said:


> Phil might possibly be the coolest dude ever.



Definitely agreed 


Yeah some of the stuffs they sell is a bit extreme...


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2013)

Big fat NO. But Sadly most of my family is and my son loves it. For Xmas, he is getting lots of DD stuff. Kohls has talking bobble heads. Incase anyone wants some DD items


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



wellington said:


> Big fat NO. But Sadly most of my family is and my son loves it. For Xmas, he is getting lots of DD stuff. Kohls has talking bobble heads. Incase anyone wants some DD items



 I bought myself a mug... Hahaha. I watch marathons with my torts. They love it!


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

I love that show. If your into hunting and fishing you will like it . It's just a few down home red necks with money and a tv show . My favorite is Phill funny guy .


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2013)

My whole family likes it. Its just silly contrived fun. I love the family values that they demonstrate and promote.

My favorite line ever ever uttered on television was on this show. It was the episode when Willy hired the photographer to come take photos of Mrs. Kay and Phil for their anniversary. Phil jumps up and shoots a squirrel out of the tree and the photographer sheepishly asks, "Uhh... Is that safe?" Phil answers, "Not for the squirrel."

I don't care for the tacky WalMart products though.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



Tom said:


> My whole family likes it. Its just silly contrived fun. I love the family values that they demonstrate and promote.
> 
> My favorite line ever ever uttered on television was on this show. It was the episode when Willy hired the photographer to come take photos of Mrs. Kay and Phil for their anniversary. Phil jumps up and shoots a squirrel out of the tree and the photographer sheepishly asks, "Uhh... Is that safe?" Phil answers, "Not for the squirrel."
> 
> I don't care for the tacky WalMart products though.



My favorite saying was in that episode too . I think he has mother issues . And they trick him into raking the yard .


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

I love Phil's reaction to his hair.. nevetmind why he's in the yard1


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have to say I dislike it with a passion... my father does like it any more than I do... Those types of shows annoy me, and then there are those "redneck" or "hill billy boys" or whatever they are called, they annoy me as well.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> I have to say I dislike it with a passion... my father does like it any more than I do... Those types of shows annoy me, and then there are those "redneck" or "hill billy boys" or whatever they are called, they annoy me as well.



You don't like the pseudo-reality shows?


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

jaizei said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I dislike it with a passion... my father does like it any more than I do... Those types of shows annoy me, and then there are those "redneck" or "hill billy boys" or whatever they are called, they annoy me as well.
> ...



No... not really, I'm more into shows like "Bones" or "NCIS." 
My hatred for the show is partially due to how illiterate the people can be. The show came on one time and one of the "characters(?)" used a double negative incorrectly, which really gets me going.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



hunterk997 said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > hunterk997 said:
> ...



I like Bones!! It got kinda cheese with all the Palant stuff.


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> I like Bones!! It got kinda cheese with all the Palant stuff.



I liked the episode where Bones and Booth got married, and the person wedding them asked Bones if she would be speaking from her heart during the vows, and she said "No, I'll be speaking from my mouth"! It was hilarious.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



hunterk997 said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > I like Bones!! It got kinda cheese with all the Palant stuff.
> ...



It was SOO funny! What ever happened to Angela's baby?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > hunterk997 said:
> ...



It's off topic, but I love Bones, too!


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 11, 2013)

BONES????


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 11, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> No... not really, I'm more into shows like "Bones" or "NCIS."
> My hatred for the show is partially due to how illiterate the people can be. The show came on one time and one of the "characters(?)" used a double negative incorrectly, which really gets me going.



Well, they can't be that illiterate as the son Willie took the company to a multi-million dollar level. 

Have to say, I kinda take offense to those here who are hatin' on the hillbillies and the rednecks. Bigotry much?


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



StudentoftheReptile said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > No... not really, I'm more into shows like "Bones" or "NCIS."
> ...



Me too ! Because I'm a red neck .:dodgy: All but Si have been to collage and have an degree. They have millions so I'd say thats pretty damn good for some red neck hillbillies.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

Its a major plus cuz then ita a wider viewer window. Like you uave people from 4 year old to 99 year olds watching! Like what's the age group for a housewife show?


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

The best part is there bringing families back to the dinner table .Not to for get they bring God back . A good wholesome family show . That has no cursing or shooting of people . Just good ole fashion family tv show .


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > No... not really, I'm more into shows like "Bones" or "NCIS."
> ...



I can't imagine why you would take offense, and I sense you are trying to offend me by accusing bigotry? Nice attempt, but sorry, that's my opinion. And I said "rednecks" because I have several classmates in my school that are always pretending to be a redneck, and they irritate me. So, I thank you for expressing your opinion. I say "illiterate" because the people on the show apparently can't use proper grammar. And I constantly hear words being used incorrectly.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2013)

I also like the episode where uncle Si needed a new "huntin' dawg", and he showed up with an apricot standard poodle. They all made fun of him until his dog retrieved the dove for him! I love standard poodles. Fantastic breed.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



Tom said:


> I also like the episode where uncle Si needed a new "huntin' dawg", and he showed up with an apricot standard poodle. They all made fun of him until his dog retrieved the dove for him! I love standard poodles. Fantastic breed.



That dog has an EXCELLENT stance though. I'm not a poodle person, but is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 11, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> StudentoftheReptile said:
> 
> 
> > hunterk997 said:
> ...



So let me get this straight, you don't like a show because it doesn't use correct grammar? You take life way too seriously...

Show is awesome to come home and watch after a long day at work. Requires very little thinking and is pretty entertaining.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



Tom said:


> I also like the episode where uncle Si needed a new "huntin' dawg", and he showed up with an apricot standard poodle. They all made fun of him until his dog retrieved the dove for him! I love standard poodles. Fantastic breed.



I tell you what ! I would take that dog over a red bone any day . Dove yummmmm. Good ole country pigeons. I have a Boston Terrier that gets doves for me . I also have a lab that that will not do anything but eat and fart. Well my Boston is pretty good at farting to . But this little 30 lbs Boston is one smart little guy . He is the best dog I have ever had hands down .


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > StudentoftheReptile said:
> ...



Yes, I will avoid a show if it consistently contains incorrect grammar. I probably do take life too seriously, but see, I have OCD. My parents agree that I take it too seriously. But let's get this thread back on topic.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> I have a Boston Terrier that gets doves for me . I also have a lab that that will not do anything but eat and fart. Well my Boston is pretty good at farting to . But this little 30 lbs Boston is one smart little guy . He is the best dog I have ever had hands down .



You must not have been let in on the secret that all Boston Terrier people know... Bean-o.

No joke man. Its a life saver for a Boston owner.

I like Bostons too, BTW. A neighbor up the street owned one when I was a kid and he would play soccer with me. He could also jump higher than my head.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



hunterk997 said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> > hunterk997 said:
> ...



I would just like to add country is country wide . So them guys at school that act redneck may very well be . Even in New York they have farm land . An good ole boys and girls. So just set back and watch a show an tell me you did not laugh one time .


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Any Duck Dynasty Fans?*



mike taylor said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > DevilsLettuce said:
> ...



I like DD because it expresses the meaning of family. Its all corn ball humor, but its pretty darn funny


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> > DevilsLettuce said:
> ...



I am aware of this, but these specific students live in the middle of town with no farmland. Don't worry, I live in a town that grows potatoes as a main seller, I know NY has farms.


----------



## JennBell0725 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have to day I dont watch this show. But I do live in rural Louisiana and I can say that the way they talk is pretty typical and iys not bc we are stupid. If fact I'm sure when they are in business mode I'm sute they speak better. But when your just relaxin and cuttin up with family who cares. I have some friends that have more french creol cajun back grounds that are hard to follow sometimes and they are all intellegent.


----------



## ascott (Nov 11, 2013)

I think that they need to clinically test Si's "tea".....betcha they would find some pretty interesting "tea".....I love the show and Si is my fav


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 12, 2013)

I apologize if I came across as brash with the bigotry comment. I admit I do not watch this show myself [don't own TV] but when I do, it is one I enjoy. It is a show that for once, demonstrates wholesome family values and has no profanity, sexual content, drug/alcohol abuse, etc. Shoot, there are worst celebrity personalities for a high school student to imitate, and to be honest, most teenagers are obnoxious no matter who their idols are [give it a few years if you don't see it already].

I do find it discouraging that many people still hate on DD, not necessarily on the redneck/hillbilly aspect but on the 'clean/religious" aspect it emits. A sad reality.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 12, 2013)

ascott said:


> I think that they need to clinically test Si's "tea".....betcha they would find some pretty interesting "tea".....I love the show and Si is my fav



Ha! I have said this several times!! Check that tea!!  Si is also my favorite! Always makes me laugh so hard! I love the show too!


----------



## ascott (Nov 12, 2013)

> I have OCD



I think most of us do to some degree....Hi, my name is Angela (oh wait that is a different group gathering ) and I want to flick someone in the head when they incorrectly use the following;

There
Their
They're

To
Too
Two

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## tortoiselady (Nov 12, 2013)

I love the show - LOL. I too find the humor and family values wonderful. I would never hunt a day in my life unless my life depended on it, but I still love the show. 

A way of life is what you were raised to know it as - enculturation - there is no one right way. Ethnocentrism is a dangerous thing. Respect for differences can only enrich our own lives.

What woman would not want to be loved and respected as much as Ms. Kay? I would be honored to have that.

Yes, Si's tea needs to be tested - LOL.


----------

